
ComVer – Compatible Versioning: major.minor only - clessg
https://github.com/staltz/comver
======
salamander22
So with ComVer any bug fix is considered a feature?

Say I've got version 1.8.0 and I address a few bug fixes but no new features,
with SemVer it would be 1.8.1, but ComVer it would be 1.9?

